# 3mile Bridge Rocks 6/28



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Caught three 15inch specks that night but this one was the biggest of them all. Caught at night before the storm with 17MR & Gulp.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice trout how big was it?


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

28inches


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

another shot


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good night and some good eats!!! Great job!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

fillet him and cook him within a day and its as good an eating as there is .. his baby cousins the white trout are just as delicious


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

That's a thicky!...:blink: That's what she said!:yes:hahaha nice trout man


----------



## honestmike (Jul 3, 2013)

nice


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice trout Angler:notworthy:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Hoss! Great catch


----------

